
Just how much extra bandwidth are we using? - gaspoweredcat
While sat sipping my morning brew and browsing the news an interesting thought crossed my mind, just how much extra load there must be on the net right now?<p>Cities and entire countries are on lockdown, many people are stuck with nothing to do and nowhere to go or in many cases people are simply choosing it with reported footfall at brick and mortar businesses reportedly down by 60% here, these people have to do something and its a pretty safe bet that in the majority of situations that thing will be somehow connected<p>Just think how much extra strain the likes of Netflix, PSN&#x2F;XBL&#x2F;Steam, Facebook etc must be under, along with that other things that were previously events youd attend like sporting events etc are being done in a closed space and televised or streamed (and of course lets not forget Pornhubs donation of free premium to anyone in Italy, its nice to get a chuckle out of the news in a time of such bleak reporting)<p>Sadly im not a data scientist or id probably be able to knock up some sort of fancy visualisation of it but as im not ill just have to make do with it as a fun thought experiment
======
vthriller
You can look at data provided by internet exchanges. For example, here are
stats from AMS-IX: [https://www.ams-ix.net/ams/documentation/total-
stats](https://www.ams-ix.net/ams/documentation/total-stats)

